# running a shell script without opening terminal



## ibanex23 (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey everyone,

Would anyone know how to enable a shell script to be double clicked on then run yet without opening terminal?

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## Ehdrian (Dec 7, 2006)

I think there is a wrapper app you can use called "Platypus".  I don't know how to use it, but you might find something in Google.

I had a similar problem:
http://macosx.com/forums/unix-x11/288667-gui-fights-kernel.html#post1387237


----------



## mickey79 (Dec 21, 2006)

You can create an AppleScript that can run a shell script without opening the Terminal. The AppleScript can be compiled as a 'clickable' .app executable.

example:

do shell script "shell script here"


----------



## g/re/p (Dec 21, 2006)

Use Script Editor (Applications/AppleScript/Script Editor)
to write the script, compile it, and save it to the desktop.

When you double-click the file icon, the script will run.

(aaaabra cadaaaabra!!!!)


----------



## ibanex23 (Dec 22, 2006)

mickey:  that worked great yet I have a few scripts that ask me simple yes/no questions, is there any possible way to grab that input?


----------

